# OMG I have wigglers in with a pair :)



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

This is an awesome sight....I have a fairly new pair (I pulled the last 2 of their spawns) in my 65g tank that have wigglers on the slate.



This is the second pair ever to get to this stage for me, but I'm sure the sapwn has 0% chance of surviving. The first pair got to wigglers on their first try, but the male died after that spawn and she never took another mate 



As I seem to only get egg eating males my pair is in a 65g grow out tank with:

about 20 blue rams, 30 apistos, 5 BN plecos (4 are mature) and another angel. I will have to do some moving around and selling off of some of my fish before they get a tank of their own, but I will see if I can by the next time they spawn. 

Yes Pablo I know this tank is very overcrowded, but I do daily w/c on it and all the fish are very healthy.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Umm ... I assume you are talking about your angles?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

LOL yes angels. My BN plecos are the only fish I own that don't eat their young. I've raised angels for over 4 years, but the males have always been egg eaters.

I've had this female angel with 2 other males, in tanks of their own, but never had wigglers. I didn't expect this pair to get them past eggs stage so they were left in the grow out tank.

This morning they have free swimmers, but the pair keep putting them back on the slate (so they don't get eaten) where they can keep an eye on them.

It is fun to watch, but I know the fry will not make it in this tank. 

This pair is a male I raised from and egg and a female I got at an auction. I'm not sure if she was parent raised, but I know the male wasn't. Raising fry is not always a learned trait as I've had people who have angels from me that went on to parent raise and I pulled them as eggs.


----------



## Allan (May 8, 2006)

Congrats!!!!!

Al


----------

